# Would you sell your soul to the devil?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

if it got rid of SA forever and any other disorder you have, and prevented you from getting any other mental disorder or from ever getting sick again?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No...because if I have a soul, and if that soul lives 'forever', then selling it for a few years of pleasure wouldn't be worth an eternity of doing whatever the 'Devil' wants.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. But I don't believe in the devil anyway.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm way ahead of you, I already sold it. The b*stard gave me **** all in return. (He was supposed to make me a rock star)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I sold mine for some cigarettes back in high school.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell no. There's no turning back if you do something like that.

Just listen to what happens to some artists who have done so...constant voices in their head, mumbling of numbers, involuntarily saying things...

You would have worse s**t to deal with than SA or any disorder you might have.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

As an Atheist, I don't believe in that ****.

But just to play your little game, yes, I would sell my soul to the devil.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

theseshackles said:


> Just listen to what happens to some artists who have done so...constant voices in their head, mumbling of numbers, involuntarily saying things...


Which artists are those and how do you know they did it?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Deathinmusic said:


> Which artists are those and how do you know they did it?







This 2nd vid is 11 mins long so just go to 9:22.






This last video is part 3 of a 7 part series. If you are open-minded and have the time you can watch to find out more.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

they put subliminal satanic messages in a lot of music, especially rock, you play the music backwards and you can hear what they are saying


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hell NO, I would not sell my soul to the devil. He ain't gettin' it PERIOD!

Yeah, a rare time to cuss, but I mean business with that statement!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> they put subliminal satanic messages in a lot of music, especially rock, you play the music backwards and you can hear what they are saying


Oh please, you don't actually believe that do you? :lol

Check out this video from about 5:25 onward for a very good explanation for such phenomena:


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

@_Deathinmusic, _this is a still from Wiz Khalifa's Black and Yellow video. Do you see it?_









_
Just one of many examples.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Will I be good at music like the Led Zep boys after they apparrently did it? (don't do drugs kids).


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

The devil as a caricatured cut-out, true religious being, or abstract representation of something more amorphous...?

I would not sell my soul to the cartoon, or the Abrahamic religious figure. Selling my soul to a cartoon would be silly, and if I lived in a world where the Christian version of reality was definitely true, that would be foolish and self-defeating.

However, I would definitely surrender to the "dark side" for a bit of relief. If I were a Luciferian, he would be my savior, anyway. All the better. Not enterprise, surrender. 

But, I don't really believe anything, and this is all very hypothetical for me.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

I literally just got done watching the Devils Advocate and that is enough of an example for me to respectfully decline


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I haven't one to sell.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

interesting poll is interesting.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't believe in this either but for the sake of the thread... 

No, I would not sell my soul for that. For other things though? I would, most definitely.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Depends what he wants to do with it.

If he's promising me, say, 40 years of the best this world can offer, in return for me leading his demon armies against heaven and hacking off angel's heads with a big *** demon sword and evicerating undead christians for half a century after I die, I'd be all *SIGN ME UP!*

But if he wants to give me the same benefits, and then torture me for all eternity after I die, then no.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't believe in the devil, and I have a bit of a suspicion that there's no such thing as a soul either.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Already have, and am still paying for it as we speak.

Played me like a fool, the little *******.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

He doesn't try to hard to buy mine. Maybe i should be worried.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Of course not.


----------



## shiner500 (May 11, 2011)

what kind of sick question is that?!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

heroin said:


> I haven't one to sell.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> This 2nd vid is 11 mins long so just go to 9:22.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found out about the supposed connection between the Illuminati and the music industry awhile back.

Apparently 2Pac was trying to expose it before he died and I also heard an interview with 50 Cent where it was brought up. He was asked if Jay Z had ever approached him and spoke of the Illuminati and 50 denied it but he's heard the rumours stemming from Jay's and Beyonce's use of the triangle/eye hand signs.

Fascinating and creepy all at the same time.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

BostonB said:


> ^^^Jay-z? I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be a diamond as in rock...as in Rocafella Records/crack rocks. Unless we're talking about different things. I just think that if theres a real illuminati and they're working with jay-z and especially 50 cent, they're just going to take their money and kill them.
> 
> And people take the tupac stuff way too seriously. Makaveli was just a character he created. The concept was never fully realized, because of his early death. He planned on making a certain number of albums under that name. The Illuminati stuff was just sewn into the concept. When Makaveli came out, he was no longer Tupac, that was the idea


Look I don't take _anything_ as gospel, just willing to hear different ideas is all. But I think you're wrong as far as Jay Z and 2Pac go, and mostly, this is all theory. I can't prove the connection between musicians and The Illuminati.

The Illuminati symbol is a pyramid with an eye in the centre. Jay Z places his hands in a triangle over his eye. I don't see any connection between that and a diamond. A diamond hand sign is different than a triangle sign placed over your eye and what does an eye have to do with diamonds?

As for Tupac, that isn't opinion. It's fact. He mentioned in numerous interviews before he died that he learnt of The Illuminati in prison and he also mentioned wanting to bring it down in his music. Not subliminally, openly. If he openly says it, how can anyone be reading into it too much?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe the fear I have is the devil controlling my life, so hypothetically if I was able to get rid of him I would no longer have fear.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I wasnt arguing...at all. When I was still following jayz he was making a diamond symbol with his hand. That's why I asked if we were talking about different things. REALLY wasn't arguing
> 
> I've seen the Tupac video too...again he wasn't tupac anymore, he was makaveli, the character, before he died. But it wasnt just in the music it was a whole concept he had planned out. There used to be a set of cd's you could buy that was never released commercially because of lawsuits, Makaveli 1-16. It came with a booklet that explained the concept in full. The Illuminati just happened to be a popular topic at the time. It's music, that's all I'm saying. Eminem created Slim Shady, a character who murdered and popped shroomz. that doent mean Eminem is a murderer


Not arguing BostonB, just discussing. Trust me you're not under attack. 

Like I said I don't take anything as gospel. Maybe you're right on the Makaveli/Illuminati subject. It's just that I've heard Tupac talk of his opinion on The Illuminati and how he felt like he'd sold his soul when he discovered the truth in jail. He then stated a desire to fight openly against it, to make amends. He also stated he feared it may cause his death.

Tupac was a very real and straightfoward guy in real life. He didn't mince words and said whatever was on his mind so when I started hearing Illuminati references in his music I took him at his word. I had already heard about The Illuminati before he started talking about them too so I wasn't just playing follow the leader.

But again maybe it _was_ just a concept to him. I've been fooled in the past, Joaquin Phoenix and his Letterman interview comes to mind.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Those videos were interesting. I did not realize the satanic side had such an intimate influence, but it makes sense because it is the same as God. If you invite God in, you "hear" his voice down the line as well, and it is usually telling you to do the right thing, or reassuring you of something or correcting you. This information about the conscious is fascinating to me. 

I am not sure about palm readers selling their soul to the devil, but I have been told the devil whispers in their ears during readings. Thats why noncoincidental information they have on the receiver of the reading is so accurate. The devil watches us and our weaknesses and relays that information through an open circuit. It is interesting that the source has to be invited in, just as God does.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No. 

The devil needs to get his own soul and stop mooching off of everyone else.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Well. I don't believe in any of it but probably at this point. I mean I sell myself everyday anyway putting up with this crap from society.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

NO FREAKIN' WAY! :no


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Apparently 2Pac was trying to expose it before he died and I also heard an interview with 50 Cent where it was brought up. He was asked if Jay Z had ever approached him and spoke of the Illuminati and 50 denied it but he's heard the rumours stemming from Jay's and Beyonce's use of the triangle/eye hand signs.
> 
> Fascinating and creepy all at the same time.


Yeah been hearing about how all these rappers, Rock stars, & famous people selling their souls for success.

Didn't they say kanye west mother was taken away from him as a scarface or something? I'm not sure if I believe that what happened but he did admit to selling it to the devil multiple times in "eyes closed". I also noticed that he made sure he mentioned the word "devil", "demon", or "satan" in every single song of his new album.

Weird **** lol. Lady gaga is said to be into that too.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

that's a weak offer


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

skygazer said:


> that's a weak offer


:agree

Give me a doughnut or something for it.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

successful said:


> Yeah been hearing about how all these rappers, Rock stars, & famous people selling their souls for success.
> 
> Didn't they say kanye west mother was taken away from him as a scarface or something? I'm not sure if I believe that what happened but he did admit to selling it to the devil multiple times in "eyes closed". I also noticed that he made sure he mentioned the word "devil", "demon", or "satan" in every single song of his new album.
> 
> Weird **** lol. Lady gaga is said to be into that too.


Yeah Kanye's mother was supposed to be a sacrifice to Satan but who knows? But it's a bit odd that someone who calls himself a Christian says he's sold his soul, evokes the devils name in his music and has Satanic symbols in his videos.

Honestly it could be just coincidence, but hearing musicians from different eras and genres talk of Rain Man and saying they've sold their souls to get where they are is very strange.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> :agree
> 
> Give me a doughnut or something for it.


Have all the doughnuts in the world!!!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Huge LOL at the Simpson gif. :clap

Um. Oops. Apparently I already did it once.

I'm Cyclothymic, so after hypomania, I crashed pretty deeply, I think evoked the Devil & said he could have me if he just brought back the happiness.

Hmmm... I'm not exactly sure if I believe in any type of Devil. But I was pretty desperate at the time.

Why didn't I pray to God for help? I have no idea. I guess because the Devil is cooler.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Not if he's paying only in James Madison dollars. ​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

no.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i dont think there is anything in this world that is worth an eternity in hell.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

If the devil existed then yea I would, hell seems like my kinda place anyway.Cmon people.....really? the devil????:haha


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I'm way ahead of you, I already sold it. The b*stard gave me **** all in return. (He was supposed to make me a rock star)





rednosereindeer said:


> Already have, and am still paying for it as we speak.
> 
> Played me like a fool, the little *******.


lol serious or joking?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

successful said:


> lol serious or joking?


I'll let this video answer that question:


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If he can transport me to middle earth and make me an entwife.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I have it was I dark time in my life when I lost all faith in god and I still have no faith in that **** I wrote him a "letter" if u will I was heavy into occult and devil worship even going to a satanic church here in albuquerque so I new what to do I slashed my thigh and used my blood as ink and Alice my switchblade as a pen that was not required or a ritual or anything I just used to do that back then in my down times I even wrote a girl a love letter like that no I did not send it thinks went vary bad before that I have since burned both letters and a few others I have saved the ashes so I have something to remind me of how bad I had reached so as I never forget oh and if u don't believe this happend I really don't give a **** and will not listen to bull****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess it'd depend on what he has to offer.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

nahh I'm saving it for a better price later. $*ching*$


----------

